# Fishy question



## lzdave (Dec 31, 2007)

I am fairly inexperienced with cooking fish, and I have yet to smoke one. I have been spending time at the lakes (bought a fifth wheel recently) and I was thinking this spring when we start camping about giving it a shot. My question is, has anyone smoked catfish, bass, walleye, or such? I am not a big fan of salmon. I was just curious if anyone had tried to smoke any of these fish and what they thought...


----------



## adamj812 (Jan 13, 2008)

I haven't personally smoked them, but my fishing partner has.  He smokes just about every fish that we catch.  The catfish is very good, he uses a very sweet sugary marinade for it.  Walleye is great with its firm white flesh and amazingly if its early in the spring or late in the fall (coming out of colder water) Carp and Freshwater drum are both rather tastey.

-Adam


----------



## pitrow (Jan 15, 2008)

yeah, just about any fish is good smoked. I've never really done them "hot smoked" like some on here do, but I've "kippered" many kinds of fish, trout, salmon, striped bass, walleye, you name it.


----------



## walking dude (Jan 15, 2008)

hopefully vlap and/or pescardo stopps in......i know they know fish


----------



## white cloud (Jan 15, 2008)

I   prefer fatty fish like salmon and lake trout. I tried walleye   and perch, oiling them but never really cared for them much, I even   did some smelt.
 This was when I first started smoking back in the 80's long before I came across this wonderfull site. I had perfected the salmon and trout but not the leaner fish. My damn space bar is sticking   does anyone have a suggestion for it ? I tried to pry it off but the suckers stuck on. Back then I used ECB and wasn't nearley as knowledgable as I am now. I'm sure someone smokes panfish successfully on here ....stupid space bar what a pain in the ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## foozer (Jan 15, 2008)

I have smoked Walleye, Bass and Northern Pike several times. It has always turned out very good. That is now how my wife wants it fixed every time. 
I just put the fish on a sheet of aluminum foil moisten it with a little olive oil then mix a little lemon juice and melted butter and drizzle that over the fish. Season it with a little garlic powder and onion powder and onto the smoker low and slow until flakey. 
I don't care how you fix walleye it is always wonderful, northern pike is a different story. I have never really cared for it because it is so boney, but smoking it sure gave it a good flavor. 

Good Luck.


----------



## walking dude (Jan 15, 2008)

foozer.........ever do catfish?

and know any good farm ponds up your way?


----------



## foozer (Jan 15, 2008)

Sorry Dude,

Never smoked a catfish. 
The only fishing I do is 1 week each summer a few of us guys go to Canada and fish for Walleye, Pike and Bass. Occasionally my neighbor will take me to a public pond north of Ames that is loaded with Bass but it is catch and release. Still a lot of fun but tends to interfer with golf. 
Too many hobbies and not enough time. Damn Job.


----------

